
Ray Dalio's Hollow Lament - andrenth
https://mises.org/wire/ray-dalios-hollow-lament
======
adolph
_But if bad politicians and greedy corporate types got us into this mess, how
will they get us out? More importantly, and left unaddressed, is any
suggestion of their incentives to do so. After all, the present system made
them rich, powerful, and unaccountable._

------
ohiovr
Hand wringing is fine but it did not help the french aristocrats.

